# Ceiling Fan Light (Help)



## andk0 (Aug 5, 2015)

I am new to the site and been searching for help with my ceiling fan light issue. I am not that experienced and any help would be appreciated.

The fan works however the light do not. I have two separate wall switch and pull chain, one for the fan and one for the light. I checked voltage coming from the ceiling fan to the light kit and it is receiving 120volt, but when I check the light socket, it is receiving less then 50volt. When I pull the chain it turns the power to the socket off and on. 

It seems like the issue is in the light kit.
Is it a loose connection, bad pull chain switch, or the light circuit that is causing the light socket to lose power?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I would check and make sure you have the nutral to the light.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did a rough scetch of how i would of wired it.
on ceiling fans that i have installed with lights have three wires fan is black light is blue and white for common. i don't know if it's standard for the wire coloring though. they usually have the fan and light common wires crimped together so only one common wire to hook up.


----------

